# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Mr. Robot", cyberpunk thriller drama television series, Sam Esmail, 2015, USA

## Airicist

tv.com/shows/mr-robot

facebook.com/WhoIsMrRobot

twitter.com/WhoIsMrRobot

"Mr. Robot" on Wikipedia

"Mr. Robot" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Mr. Robot: Official Trailer - New Series on USA

Published on Apr 13, 2015




> The Official Trailer for ‘Mr. Robot' on USA. New Episodes Wednesdays at 10/9c.
> 
> About**: MR. ROBOT is a psychological thriller that follows Elliot (Rami Malek, “24”), a young programmer, who works as a cyber security engineer by day and a vigilante hacker by night. Elliot finds himself at a crossroads when the mysterious leader (Christian Slater, “The Adderall Diaries”) of an underground hacker group recruits him to destroy the corporation he is paid to protect. Compelled by his personal beliefs, Elliot struggles to resist the chance to take down the multinational CEOs he believes are running (and ruining) the world. The series also stars Portia Doubleday (“Her”), Carly Chaikin (“Suburgatory”) and Martin Wallstr?m (“Simple Simon”).

----------


## Airicist

Mr. Robot: Extended Sneak Peek - New Series on USA

Published on Apr 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mr. Robot: Official Extended Trailer - New Series on USA

Published on May 18, 2015

----------

